# Hinrich really a possibility?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Rumor has it that Minnesota may get their hands on Kirk Hinrich one way or the other. I love Kirk for our team. We know what he can do, and our teams needs it. However, we've have also seen where his game is lacking and we know how much he costs. Now, is he worth it? Or should we maybe look into the draft for a PG? 

Do we accept his contract and get a good PG now, or wait a while and see if we can strike gold. I can imagine if Kirk isn't relied on to score as much he'll do much much better than his current stats are suggesting.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i would love hinrich. hes a decent playmaker, can stretch the d and is a good defender.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

He's legit. I always saw Kirk with a team like Minnesota. Missing piece?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Kirk on the Wolves would be great for the team, but the question is, who would they be giving up?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Basel said:


> I think Kirk on the Wolves would be great for the team, but the question is, who would they be giving up?


Jefferson.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Basel said:


> I think Kirk on the Wolves would be great for the team, but the question is, who would they be giving up?


It was rumored hinrich and sefolosha for collins and cardinal...


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

I read on ESPN it was Hinrich for Foye, McCants, and Collins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The NBA trading deadline arrives Thursday at 2 p.m. Internet reports today have linked the Wolves and Chicago in talks regarding Bulls point guard Kirk Hinrich and Wolves’ expiring salaries (Jason Collins, Rashad McCants, Brian Cardinal, etc.) and possibly one of their extra first round picks.
> 
> When asked about the prospects that the Wolves will make a trade by the deadline, McHale said, “Not great, probably not. But who knows.”


http://blogs2.startribune.com/blogs/wolves/2009/02/18/als-knee-ligament-repaired-mchale-downplays-trade-prospects/


----------

